# Priceless Fishing Charters *Spring Offshore Specials*



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

Spring is here!! Booking Charters Now!!!! I am looking forward to a great Fishing Season this year. Our Offshore Charters are $50.00 off for April, and May. 4 to 5 Fishermen. 


Our Prices are: 
6HR $550.00
8HR $750.00
10HR $950.00
It is Customary to Tip the Deckhand 15% to 20% of Charter
Fish Cleaning is free 

We provide Bait, Ice, and Tackle of course, you just bring what you would like to eat and drink. 

Thanks, Capt. Kyle Price


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

What size boat you running Capt.?


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

25ft Dusky fish around with twin yamaha 150 four strokes.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry Capt seems we have a spam bumper on this thread. Everytime someone makes a a post on this thread he gets bumped within minutes or hours. Never had this problem before. Wish they would stop!


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

Despite Capt. Kyle's goofy sense of humor, he can put you on the fish. Good luck Capt. Kyle. We look forward to building that bad azz upper station for ya'll. 

Tight lines and fish guts!

zip


----------

